# Breeding Freerange goats



## ouruphillhomestead (Jun 14, 2015)

I am free ranging my three goats, a buck and two does , and bringing them in the barn in the evening. I was told they would never breed because of the freeranging. Is this true? The one doe was in a pasture with a three sided shelter and she bred twins the year before I got her. They are la manchas.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Once in a while a breeder has trouble with a buck kept full time with the does, something about losing interest and what not. But in general I would say that your does are probably pregnant already. Most people like to keep the bucks and does separate because not all bucks are safe around newborn kids and also so that we can keep track of when a doe would be due in case of complications and for adding certain supplements or feeds for pregnancy.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't have any knowledge about Lamancha's or freeranging personally but I would find that very hard to believe. Maybe someone else with more experience in freeranging will chime in.

When one of your does start to cycle I would be inclined to think that the buck will be more than interested. (Some breeds are seasonal breeders where other breeds will breed year around.) Many breeders have had unplanned pregnancies through fences.....they are very creative creatures anyways and mating only increases their creativity.
How long have these three goats been together? It is possible that your does are already bred....


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I would consider that false  Good minerals are needed though in order for them to reproduce healthy offspring.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree that these does are likely already bred...in my limited experience after my buck takes care of business, he could care less about that doe! He's very fickle. LOL Right now he's hot to trot for one of the girls, but is completely ignoring the other three! They free-range together most days.

A simple blood test would settle the issue. Do you know how to pull blood for a pregnancy test? It's really not that difficult (if I can learn to do it, anyone can!) I learned from watching videos on YouTube. The supplies aren't too expensive and the most expensive part of the test is the mailing cost. That will settle all concerns re: are they bred or not. Go to www.biotracking.com/ to order supplies and locate labs near you. Using the email response option, I have gotten really fast results. You can also test for diseases such as CAE and Johnes.

Good luck!


----------



## ouruphillhomestead (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you! I was happy with the situation until someone told me that they would never breed this way and I got worried. Newbie here, can't ya tell ?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There should be no problems at all with them breeding in a free ranging type set up.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Ah something I can help with! I raise 45 head of free range does, and have never had a problem with does coming into heat. They have all been bred by one buck, this is the first time I will be using two bucks. The only thing I suggest is if you want your does bred at a certain time, pull the Bucks out a couple of weeks in advanced. Other than that free range goats are pretty laid back. Bother thug is that bucks get very attached to certain does.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

FALSE!! I free ranged my buck and does together for years and had more luck with them breeding then this last year having them apart lol (only 1 didn't breed) 
Just a FYI on top of what salty said, I have found after the does kid the buck is very very interested in the does because of the smell. Usually when they kid I kept the the buck away for till there was no more bleeding.


----------



## ouruphillhomestead (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you for the tips! I need all the information I can get!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I range bred all my does with my LaMancha buck last year. He did fine. More than likely your Lamancha does are not cycling quite yet. They are seasonal breeders and should start cycling around September.


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2014)

Great information for me too!! 

Thank you for sharing!

Patch


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Another thought -- if goats don't breed well when free-ranged, how did we get so many goats thru the millenia before the days of intensive management? How did New Zealand develop such a problem with "feral" goats as they had some years ago? Sometimes we don't stop to see the forest for the trees! LOL Sounds like you're off to a great start with your goaties. Good luck and enjoy them!


----------

